# savage barrel swap



## burkecountydeer (Jul 16, 2015)

I've got a savage Stevens 200 270 win. I wanna swap it to a 260 or a 6.5x55. I've seen the profit barrels for these guns . How hard is it to do ? Will I have to change the bolt also ? Thanks guys


----------



## rayjay (Jul 16, 2015)

You need an action wrench, the bbl nut wrench and a Go gauge. Your bolt will work just fine. The bbl may come with detailed instructions. You also need to know how to fully disassemble the bolt including the firing pin, extractor and ejector. 

I'm sure there are youtube vids and probably lots of sites with detailed instructions.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 17, 2015)

If you have a slightly inkling of mechanical skills, you can do it.  That's the great thing about a savage.  Unless you handload, go with the .260.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 17, 2015)

There is a Savage Forum that has a lot of information on these rifles, barrel nuts and barrels. Just go to your browser and start looking.
Remember while you can get good advice there will always be people who know little trying to give advice also.
Seeing as you are changing out barrels using strange equiptment, go-no go gauges, barrel vises, barrel nut wrenches etc.  I would be very careful.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 17, 2015)

I forgot to say you also need a bbl vise to keep the bbl from moving when tightening the nut. I ordered the hardwood inserts from Midway and use my bench vise. A little fiddle but cheap. The bbl vise keeps the bbl from moving and the action wrench keeps the rec from moving and the bbl nut wrench with the torque wrench applies the proper preload.

IMO you should never tighten the bbl nut with the go gauge and the bolt in the receiver. I hand tighten the bbl nut with the rec screwed onto the bbl with the go gauge and bolt closed and the 'feel' on the gauge that I want. Them I remove gauge and bolt and torque the bbl nut. Then reinsert the gauge and bolt and check the headspace. I want to barely feel the gauge. 

Then i put one layer of Scotch clear tape on the back of the go gauge. This adds .0025 to the length of the go gauge. Then reinsert go gauge and gently lower the bolt knob. It should stop in the first 1/3 to 1/2 of it's travel. Never force it. Never apply any but the  the smallest amount of downward push on the bolt knob. Just a few ounces of push to make sure it's really on the go gauge.

It's not rocket science but it IS critical to get it right. Then the next critical thing is learning to properly set your sizing die.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's something I still have fits with sometimes.  Bumping that shoulder back has been an adventure for me.


----------



## munchie3409 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 270 would be a LA (long action) Savage receiver...typically you will see something like a model 110...anything with three digits will be a LA and if it has a model such as a model 10, then you are looking at a SA.

Anything 308, 242, 260 etc etc will use the same bolt face which is .473.

When I swap out barrels, it takes under 15 minutes and I just use a nut wrench along with an action vice along with go/no go gauges.  It's a simple process, but if it's your first time, I'd highly recommend looking at youtube videos or meeting up with a member on this site to assist you.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 20, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> That's something I still have fits with sometimes.  Bumping that shoulder back has been an adventure for me.



Measure the fired case and set the sizing die so that it bumps it back between one and two thou. Don't use the same case over and over. Use a fresh fired case until you get the die set right. You can buy die shims that make the process easier instead of messing around with loosening the locking ring and moving it.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 20, 2015)

The 30BR case being measured is a fired case. After sizing the gauge would read 1.5695


----------

